# Brogini boots?



## Tr0uble (30 January 2012)

Any good?

Still looking at buying my next boots...budget up to approx £650 but would really like to buy two pairs somi can keep a pair for best, and have a pair for every day (we have a very abrasive school surface) 

These look nice in the pics, but never seen them in the flesh. There is a tack shopmi know of who will be stocking them soon, but is an hour away so won't bother with the journey if these get a poor review!

http://www.brogini.com/product_detail.cfm?id=2011

So, good quality for a lower priced boot? Or accurately priced poor quality?!


----------



## Tr0uble (30 January 2012)

Or these...

http://www.brogini.com/product_detail.cfm?id=3000


----------



## measles (30 January 2012)

Haven't looked at the pics but son is on his second pair in 8 years so they do last.


----------



## kirstykate (30 January 2012)

I have these http://www.brogini.com/product_detail.cfm?id=3000 and love them didnt even have to brake them in, I use ariat boots and gaiters at home


----------



## LouS (30 January 2012)

I have the £175 lace front ones and I love them, they do take some breaking in though, I could barely get them to zip up at first!


----------



## Sol (30 January 2012)

I paid £125 for my last pair of Broginis & £150 for the pair before. Love them  Plus the first pair I battered (mucked out in them all winter, including wading through the sludge to the muck heap!! turned out in them in the mud etc & no, didn't clean them too often!!) and they still lasted 2 years & remained fairly waterproof.


----------



## Tr0uble (30 January 2012)

Excellent! I shall make the trip then!


----------



## TheoryX1 (30 January 2012)

Mini TX has a pair of Broginis.  Bought them in 2008, they last and last and last.  Been well looked after though.  Still going strong as well.


----------



## mik (30 January 2012)

wonderful quality and sensibly priced boots.


----------



## MiaBella (30 January 2012)

Love mine and they do a good selection of sizes too (mine are the 3000s) got mine from http://www.dogwoodlondon.co.uk/shop/riding-boots/long-riding-boots  worth checking your sizing as they sometimes have ex display on clearance!


----------



## KatB (30 January 2012)

I'd go for the more expensive ones! I've got those, and they are lovely, but did take a bit of breaking in!! The cheaper ones aren't as good quality leather as they used to be...


----------



## Abbeygale (30 January 2012)

I have the more expensive ones, but have had them about 10 yrs or so.  I didn't have any trouble with breaking them in tbh - just slapped them on and away we went.  

I originally want some Sarm Hippique ones - but these were half the price, and actually fitted, while I could t get the Sarms I just the right size


----------



## Piglet (30 January 2012)

I bought a pair had them fitted but even after several wears, still didn't fit, at one show I had to come out of my class as they were so tight still, Ihad pins and needles in my legs and they were starting to go numb!


----------



## OliviaSJ (30 January 2012)

If you have that much to spend i would get some more expensive boots , i had a pair of broginis and they 'died' pretty quickly but i do work full time with horses and wore them everyday. I have a pair of de niro caprices and LOVE them, worth every penny !


----------

